# 3 Year transformation



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

/delete.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

well done mate, nice to see your hard work is paying off for you, it is good to see that it can be done im sure this will be inspiration for many .


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Impressive, well done fella, just goes to show, hard work pays off


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Very very well done fella! Total transformation due to hard work and dedication


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats taken a lot of discipline and dedication over the years.

Im trying to get into a routine now working on my upper body using body weight exercises alone. Travelling with work and various other things makes relying on weights a no no. Just need to find some decent upper body routines now!


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

As you get bigger...you are supposed to buy bigger t shirts. 

Arm looks a horrible shape.

Ps. I like the watch in the varsity pic lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi Dave... :wave:


----------



## adammm (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Gally... :wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh hi there!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Looks like you're just going for bulk, have you ever tried toning aswel for some definition? But a great transformation indeed!


----------



## Renclio (Oct 30, 2008)

good transformation, alot of dedication there mate. But i would cut down on what you eat and do more cardio and tone more and your shape would look 100% better. 

All IMO of course


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Flol!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave182 said:


> As you get bigger...you are supposed to buy bigger t shirts.
> 
> Arm looks a horrible shape.
> 
> Ps. I like the watch in the varsity pic lol


all those shirts are large sorry for offending. 
would buy bigger but rather show it off tbh.

and ye its a nice watch cheers.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

You need to cut out some carbs and do some cv, your all bulk. Sorry if it offends but you would look much better for some definition, just looks like you have been on juice for 6months and not changed your diet IMO. Saying that though, 10/10 for effort and dedication.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

SAL73R said:


> You need to cut out some carbs and do some cv, your all bulk. Sorry if it offends but you would look much better for some definition, just looks like you have been on juice for 6months and not changed your diet IMO. Saying that though, 10/10 for effort and dedication.


ye i know, just like the bulky 'rugby' kinda look. personal preference.

ye i could eat less carbs and do more cv, and then have a 'perfect' body in someone elses eyes. i like the way i look.

cheers for the 10/10 tho mate appreciated.


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

vRSchap said:


> all those shirts are large sorry for offending.
> would buy bigger but rather show it off tbh.
> 
> and ye its a nice watch cheers.


Lol Quite a lot of my tshirts are large and get filled out at 12 stone!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Where's the photo gone? Was he gorgeous?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols I have the pictures. I'll swap you.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

What happened here?


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

> Thread was posted on Cliosport
> His friends from 'real life' saw it and didn't like the comments as he went from very small/skinny to very big/weird shaped muscles
> He was slated for steroid abuse/being too fat now/bfg like
> Thread was locked over there
> He edited this to remove it


In a nutshell.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dave182 said:


> In a nutshell.


Pmsl!

Oh Dave!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Im even more curious now lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Im even more curious now lol


Like I said i'll share if you will.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Do give it a rest....What a sad little internet busybody you've become gally. Laughable!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont understand why a chap would post a photo and then remove it. Why put yourself onto the internet if you don't want comments? Weird.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

He got fair and mixed feedback on here, which is what he asked for.

The difference is that gally took the pictures off here, and went on the OP's facebook, then put them on cliosport. Bit sad really and out of order.

He removed the photos only because of what kicked off on cliosport.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. I didint know this. I dont do facebook.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha, you're better off out of it to be fair. If gally's got any decency about him he'll man up and apologise.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hmmm...not sure what's going on here, but I don't like what I'm reading.

Will revisit this tomorrow and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm not on facebook, Alex. 

It's sadly for attention seekers. 

But back to your point. He's a big boy i'm sure he'll laugh it off. 

It's not RL, it's only the internet mate.

Why would you care what, to quote you "a bunch of saddos on a car forum" think anyway. 

It's over now. I made him famous ffs!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes you're right on one thing he has laughed it off, even though you admitted to hoping for a massive reaction once I alerted him to it.

Famous in your little forum world, perhaps! Not sure where you've got that quote that from btw, but it doesn't appear to be me.

As I said if you've got any decency you'll apologise to Chris. Taking his photos onto another forum to try and ridicule him, when he made this thread looking for a bit of feedback on his gym progress makes you look like a massive prune.


----------

